# Mario Gomez - One of the Best that ever did it.



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I know this has been posted in the Lifestyle topic, but it deserves a topic of its own.

The world of lowriding has suffered the loss of one of its greatest, most talented painters... Mario Gomez from The Candy Factory. He was truely one of the best, most admired painters of our time. He will surely live on through his legendary work on some of the best cars ever created. 

Mario Gomez, a Lowriding Legend! :angel:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Please post any pics you may have.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

r.i.p :angel: :angel: :angel: prayers go out to him,his family and the lifestyle cc family as well


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

RIP


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

R.I.P prayers go out to him,his family and the lifestyle cc family as well :angel:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

r.i.p

Can anybody post some history about him?


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

Rest in peace.  Prayers go out to the Family.


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 8 2006, 02:22 AM~6129363
> *I know this has been posted in the Lifestyle topic, but it deserves a topic of its own.
> 
> The world of lowriding has suffered the loss of one of its greatest, most talented painters... Mario Gomez from The Candy Factory. He was truely one of the best, most admired painters of our time. He will surely live on through his legendary work on some of the best cars ever created.
> ...



:angel: R.I.P :angel:

Trully one of the greatest ever ...My prayers go out to his family and loved ones.

Danny.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

R.I.P.

one of the best painters.

my his style live on in the future painter of our time..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry to hear that, he is very inspirational to me. may he rest in peace. God be with him his family, and extended lifestyle family


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

R.I.P My prayers go out too his family and the entire lifestyle famila


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

RIP


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rip  :angel:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

r.i.p


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

My prayers go out to him and his family....

:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

may he rest in peace


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

R.I.P :tears: :angel:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

rip


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

r.i.p from all of us at bowtieconnection


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

damn...truly inspired since back when....one bad ass artist for real....

rip


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 08:52 AM~6130358
> *r.i.p
> *



May be rest in peace...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*R.I.P FROM L.A's FINEST CC AND BIG ROB's*_


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

What a Great Painter!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

RIP FROM THE IMPERIALS FAMILY


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Empire Prez._@Sep 8 2006, 05:11 AM~6129437
> *Rest in peace.   Prayers go out to the Family.
> *


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

Mario was truly one of the Best Painters ever, wish I could have met him. I pray for him and his family, may he R.I.P. His work will live forever.
Bobby"Kandy Konnection"Jauregui


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Damn, Such a tremendous loss!! May he Rest In Eternal Peace, and My prayer is that His family and Loved ones, will be comforted during this difficult time.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

REST IN PEACE...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rest in peace


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: our prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

R.I.P Con Respeto


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

RIP MARIO HIS PAINT JOBS WILL BE ADMIRED FOR AGES TO COME


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

Speechless.......R.I.P.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

R.I.P.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE FROM ME & NEWSTYLE C.C. SAN JOSE........  :angel:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

rest in peace my prayers go out to the family


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

Genuine Lowriders sends our condolences to his family, friends, and Lifestyle CC.. we will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.. remember hes always riding with you

:angel: :angel:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

my prayers go out to the family r . i . p mario :angel:


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

On behalf of his family and all of the LIFESTYLE family we thank you for all your support. God Bless You.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

rip mario g.- tremendous loss to the lowriding community.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

REST IN PEACE FROM MIAMI FL. AND OF COURSE THE WORLD.... NOW ITS TIME TO PAINT IN THE HEAVENS ABOVE :angel:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

my condolences for this great loss, i wish i could have met him


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Sep 8 2006, 08:50 PM~6133601
> *On behalf of his family and all of the LIFESTYLE family we thank you for all your support. God Bless You.
> *


Mario holds a tremendous place in Lifestyle history as well as lowriding history. He will be missed, but he will never be forgotten.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 8 2006, 06:03 PM~6133684
> *Mario holds a tremendous place in Lifestyle history as well as lowriding history. He will be missed, but he will never be forgotten.
> *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P MARIO :angel:  from majestics phoenix..


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

En Paz Descanse! Our prayers go out to his family and friends!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

He was an inspiration... the palette of colors he drew upon where from the other side of the rainbow. It was also exciting to see what come from those ol' fingers of his; it was like magic from a gun when he waved it in front a car. Never will there be another as the great Mario. Prayers, props and blessings to all who were touch by this man.
Paz
~M~


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Sep 8 2006, 07:33 PM~6134784
> *He was an inspiration... the palette of colors he drew upon where from the other side of the rainbow. It was also exciting to see what come from those ol' fingers of his; it was like magic from a gun when he waved it in front a car. Never will there be another as the great Mario. Prayers, props and blessings to all who were touch by this man.
> Paz
> ~M~
> *


very true man..he was the best aswell when it came down to mixing custom colors and using different colors together...rip mario gomez  :angel:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

WOW...I am sorry to hear that...may he RIP.......my condolences to Lifestyles and his immediate family.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

he will be greatly missed in the lowrider community. R.I.P


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow! RIP my brother, our deepest condolence to Lifestyle c.c and his family.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I will miss Mario. He was my friend and a great painter.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS FOR MARIO GOMEZ, HIS FAMILY AND FRIENDS :angel: RIP :angel: .................PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C....................



HIS GUNS OF GOLD WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN..........................................


ARTIST HAVE ALL SORTS OF CANVAS........HIS WAS SHEET METAL................


FROM THE FIRST PULL OF HIS TAPE TO THE FINISHED MASTERPIECE, HIS WORK WILL AND ALWAYS BE LEGENDARY.



:tears: :tears: YOU WILL BE MISSED :angel: :angel: 
from a fellow painter


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

a true innovator 
RIP 
condolences to Lifestyle cc
and his family


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY TIES ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

damn that sucks  RIP :angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

JOE RAY'S SPEECH TONIGHT AT THE LRM BANQUET WAS TOUCHING....

if I wasn't mistaken it was heart or lung related...I remembered him mentioning that homeboy paints without mask on..  

RIP and condolonces to homiez from LIFESTYLE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. to one of the truly great artists of our times. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

RIP Brother....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

Mario Gomez (Candy Factory) has blessed us with his talent and that magic spray gun of his. There are no words to describe the big loss of this very talented man. Not only did Mario touch our lives but so many other peoples lives. 

In his early days, Mario started painting for Bill Carter, where they painted funny cars, dragsters and motorcycles. Thereafter, Mario took that talent and brought it over to the our world, where he created multiple award winning paint jobs. He not only painted for LIFESTYLE, but for other people as well.

So on behalf of Mario's family, myself, Joe Ray(my President) and all of LIFESTYLE Car Club, invite anyone who wishes to pay there last respects to the greatest painter who ever lived. 

Services will take place as followes: 

Rosary- Thursday, September 14, 2006 @ 7:00 P.M. - 8:30 P.M.
Mission Hills Catholic Mortuary ( San Fernando Mission)
11160 Stranwood Avenue 
Mission Hills CA 91345
(818) 3617387

Burial- Friday, September 15, 2006 @ 10:00 A.M. 
Mission Hills Catholic Mortuary ( San Fernando Mission)
(818) 3617387


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

rip


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 8 2006, 01:22 AM~6129363
> *I know this has been posted in the Lifestyle topic, but it deserves a topic of its own.
> 
> The world of lowriding has suffered the loss of one of its greatest, most talented painters... Mario Gomez from The Candy Factory. He was truely one of the best, most admired painters of our time. He will surely live on through his legendary work on some of the best cars ever created.
> ...


My prayers go out the family"MARIO GOMEZ" & LIFESTYLE CC,I've admired Mario's work since I've been in this game!I know how it is to lose a good person I lost the president to my car club back in 2000 "LEO RODRIGUEZ" from "NEU EXPOSURE" car club in the San Fernando Valley... :angel: :angel:MAY THEY REST IN PARADISE & we'll all be together someday.....


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RIP to the homie Mario Gomez, I didint ever get a chance to meet him but I am a big fan of all his work. I wish his family and friends a great recovery to a big lose. RIP homie I know you will be cruising that Lowrider Heaven!!

RollerZ Only CC Orlando Florida


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

My condolenses to his Familia......... R.I.P. From El Paso, Tx. :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*RIP* :angel:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

A TRUE LOWRIDING LEGEND.

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Rest in Peace. thank you for all you have done.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

R.I.P. homie :angel:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

R I P


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

rip to mario also my prayers go out to the family,i admired his work through out my teenage years always wanted to meet the man behind the gun besides meeting joe ray at the san diego show i would have been blessed if i met the "the man behind the spray gun"that would have been an ultimate dream come true but he's in heaven now rip to an excellent painter still will admire his work for year to come


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Our prayers go out from our family to his and his extended LIFESTYLE Family also he can Ride In Peace. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT MARIO'S FAMILY & LIFESTYLE CC....FROM DESIRABLE ONE CC....


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

More info or history to come on "The baddest painter" in the industry.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 10 2006, 11:21 PM~6146319
> *More info or history to come on "The baddest painter" in the industry.
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 10 2006, 02:19 PM~6142638
> *My prayers go out the family"MARIO GOMEZ" & LIFESTYLE CC,I've admired Mario's work since I've been in this game!I know how it is to lose a good person I lost the president to my car club back in 2000 "LEO RODRIGUEZ" from "NEU EXPOSURE" car club in the San Fernando Valley... :angel:  :angel:MAY THEY REST IN PARADISE & we'll all be together someday.....
> *


Thank you all for your support and prayers.
Also Leo was a good friend of mine may he also ride in peace god bless


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

RIP.......


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

RIP.....


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*here are some pictures from my stash that my buddy marvin took in 2001 at the candy factory......
The artist at work...!!!!*


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

r.i.p. :angel: :angel:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

OUR PRAYERS GO TO THE GOMEZ FAMILY AND MAY THE GREAT MARIO GOMEZ REST IN PEACE.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

RIP

Mario and his family will be in my family's prayers tonight.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

REST IN PEACE FROM THE DALLAS LOWRIDER FAMILIA. :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

REST IN PEACE...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP

One of the best artist in lowriding if not the best


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

ttt


R.I.P. MARIO


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

a piece of art for a true artist


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2006, 04:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...


speechless.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MY DOGG BIG JOHN ISNT HERE TO PAY HIS RESPECTS, SO ON HIS BEHALF, OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY, AND PRAYERS FROM THE MAJESTICS FAMILY.................R.I.P.......


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Mario deserved to go this way and much more. Props out to all who attended tonights services, Big Smiley & Rick of the Majestics Family, Groupe, and the rest of you who were there.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 14 2006, 03:17 PM~6174036
> *a piece of art for a true artist
> *


very true


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 15 2006, 03:05 AM~6178106
> *Mario deserved to go this way and much more. Props out to all who attended tonights services, Big Smiley & Rick of the Majestics Family, Groupe, and the rest of you who were there.
> *


 :angel: :angel: 

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Sep 15 2006, 01:05 AM~6178106
> *Mario deserved to go this way and much more. Props out to all who attended tonights services, Big Smiley & Rick of the Majestics Family, Groupe, and the rest of you who were there.
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

TO EVERY ONE THAT POSTED A COMMENT OR PRAYED, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT, FROM PARADISEMC-JAMES AND THE REST OF MY BROTHERS -LIFESTYLE-CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2006, 04:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...



this is what i want when i pass!

R.I.P. Mario...........1 of the best! :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

may he rest in peace. best wishes to all his friends and family


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, I can't beleive it. I've always admired his work. The paint jobs that man laid down were mind blowing. Some of the most vibrant colors I've ever seen. He is a true legend and may he R.I.P.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The greatest Painter that ever lived!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The car is now in Japan.... :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

In loving Memory of Mario! Lets post some of his work!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

R.I.P MAY GOD BE WITH HIM AN HIS FAMILY...........FROM ALL THA DALLAS LOWRIDERS....... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Rest In Peace Carnal
My Condolences to His Family


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 9 2006, 02:02 AM~6135895
> *JOE RAY'S SPEECH TONIGHT AT THE LRM BANQUET WAS TOUCHING....
> 
> if I wasn't mistaken it was heart or lung related...I remembered him mentioning that homeboy paints without mask on..
> ...


Damn, that's deep.......makes you think


RIP


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:angel:RIP may your soul lives on through all these cars with your signature :angel: :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

TTT...........


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2006, 12:32 PM~6197294
> *Damn, that's deep.......makes you think
> RIP
> *


yea, makes me think deeper. my dad painted witout a mask on many occasions. he passed in 1998. that line made me quiver at the thought. but none the less, R.I.P to a legendary painter. the one most known for the best lowrider paintjobs in history. BAR NONE!


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

You sprayed us with that magic gun of yours, and left your mark on all of our cars.
so now mario we painted your ride. this is something we will never forget. Mario, you will never be forgotten. RIDE IN PIECE BROTHER

I want to thank Danny D. Bugs Gonzales. OG.Abel and evryone of you guys that were a part of this. You know who you guys are.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Sep 10 2006, 11:19 PM~6146525
> *Thank you all for your support and prayers.
> Also Leo was a good friend of mine may he also ride in peace god bless
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Nov 3 2006, 10:06 PM~6501218
> *You sprayed us with that magic gun of yours, and left your mark on all of our cars.
> so now mario we painted your ride. this is something we will never forget. Mario, you will never be forgotten. RIDE IN PIECE BROTHER
> 
> ...


"YOU ARE SO RIGHT HOMIE" MAY MARIO GOMEZ & LEO RODRIGUEZ "REST IN PARADISE"


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Nov 4 2006, 01:06 AM~6501218
> *You sprayed us with that magic gun of yours, and left your mark on all of our cars.
> so now mario we painted your ride. this is something we will never forget. Mario, you will never be forgotten. RIDE IN PIECE BROTHER
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

mario's work was one of a kind ...RIP


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sincere condolences to the Lifestyle Familia and Friends and may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

man you guys lost a true artist. rip


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

:angel: R I P From the stylistics familia


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2006, 02:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...


Thats so damn sick, that is just beyond perfect. You don't even have to ask what this person did in his life time.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: 
R.I.P


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Nov 27 2006, 08:49 PM~6649102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, This picture deserves a moment of silence.


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P.FROM SOLO HYDRAULICS AND LUXURIOUS C.C :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

I HAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING MARIO & JOE [email protected] HOUSE OF LOWRIDERS BACK N 2000..& I MUST SAY THAT THE 2 OF THEM WERE SOME OF GREATEST GUYS THAT I MET..MARIO MAY U REST N PEACE HOMIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Sep 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...



that is what i my president wants when he dies, :tears:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Rest in peace.........9 pages with barely in pics of his work......


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 25 2007, 02:47 PM~7770681
> *Rest in peace.........9 pages with barely in pics of his work......
> *


There are LOTS of pics of his work in this topic.   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=89940


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

R.I.P., great painter...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2007, 02:33 PM~7771050
> *There are LOTS of pics of his work in this topic.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=89940
> *


Thanks J


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

was Mr. Gomez buried in that BAD ASS coffin?


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Mario was laid to rest in the best his friends and family could give him.may he always rest in peace a one of a kind lifestyle brother


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 25 2007, 06:10 PM~7772301
> *Yes Mario was laid to rest in the best his friends and family could give him.may he always rest in peace  a one of a kind  lifestyle brother
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:15 PM~8100708
> *
> This was Mario Gomez's LTD that he built around 1975. He sold it to this fool in the picture. OLD SCHOOL, HUH? I remember cruising around in this car as a kid....so when I grew up, he talked me into painting my car Butterscotch...it was his favorite color. :biggrin:
> *


cool story :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Aug 13 2007, 12:26 PM~8542917
> *what was the name on the window?
> 
> 
> ...




'SWEET INSPIRATION' 
This is the first custom paint job Marios ever did. They painted the car in Rudy and Lindas garage in Sun Valley. That is Mario in the Drivers seat. Thanks to George for the pic.

I wish had the pics of it with the second Paint job and the CRAGERS....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Mario doing the damn thing! Painting Frank Gonzalez's 78 Monte from REFLECTIONS SFV......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

MARIOS FINISHED PRODUCT!


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

R.I.P. to a true master in his field. My prayers to his club and family.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angel: gone but never forgotten


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 29 2008, 06:18 PM~9816201
> *:angel: gone but never forgotten
> *


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Post more of his work if you have it!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Que Dios lo vendige!
P


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 12 2008, 09:56 PM~10641223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I remember this car in Bakersfield car show back in 83 (maybe it was 82) One of the most beautiful paint jobs I have eve seen!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@May 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10641263
> *Hey bro, I remember this car in Bakersfield car show back in 83 (maybe it was 82) One of the most beautiful paint jobs I have eve seen!
> *



Thanks....Mario was the best!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

My homie has the last car he painted.. he will be busting out with it soon..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 12 2008, 09:13 AM~10633511
> *Post more of his work if you have it!!!
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

RIP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ALWAYS LOVE TO SEE MARIOS PAINT WORK. LIFESTYLE CARS DEFINETLY HAVE CERTAIN "MAGIC" ALL THEIR OWN! I AM THE OWNER OF THE 58 IMPALA THAT WAS THE LAST CAR MARIO PAINTED AND IT IS GOING THROUGH THE FINAL ASSEMBLY AS I WRITE THIS, HOPEFULLY MARIO, LIFESTYLE C.C., AND THE REST OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WILL APPRECIATE THE EFFORTS I PUT INTO BUILDING THIS CAR AND KEEPING HIS MEMORY GOING. MUCH REPSECT TO YOU MARIO, RIP AND THANK YOU. BIG RY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2008, 10:06 PM~10650649
> *ALWAYS LOVE TO SEE MARIOS PAINT WORK. LIFESTYLE CARS DEFINETLY HAVE CERTAIN "MAGIC" ALL THEIR OWN! I AM THE OWNER OF THE 58 IMPALA THAT WAS THE LAST CAR MARIO PAINTED AND IT IS GOING THROUGH THE FINAL ASSEMBLY AS I WRITE THIS, HOPEFULLY MARIO, LIFESTYLE C.C., AND THE REST OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WILL APPRECIATE THE EFFORTS I PUT INTO BUILDING THIS CAR AND KEEPING HIS MEMORY GOING. MUCH REPSECT TO YOU MARIO, RIP AND THANK YOU.  BIG RY
> *


http://i31.tinypic.com/345ol51.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

little sneak peak of what is comming out
http://i26.tinypic.com/2rekv1g.jpg[/img]]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10650916
> *little sneak peak of what is comming out
> http://i26.tinypic.com/2rekv1g.jpg[/img]]
> *


THANKS GREG, THOSE ARE SOME OLD PICS!! ILL GET YOU SOME NEW ONES HERE AT END OF WEEK HOMIE, GOOD SHIT HAPPENING


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2008, 10:49 PM~10650939
> *THANKS GREG, THOSE ARE SOME OLD PICS!! ILL GET YOU SOME NEW ONES HERE AT END OF WEEK HOMIE, GOOD SHIT HAPPENING
> *


just let them see it when it comes out... :biggrin: no more pics :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 13 2008, 10:50 PM~10650946
> *just let them see it when it comes out...  :biggrin: no more pics :biggrin:
> *



I can't wait to see the 63 ht he did after the 58. I think the 63 was his last car


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 17 2008, 02:49 PM~10677055
> *
> *


Nice 8


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THIS GLASSHOUSE


----------



## car_nut (May 16, 2009)

I was watching TV tonight and heard someone give tribute to “Mario Gomez RIP“. I asked myself could this be THE Mario Gomez? The Mario I knew in 1970 was a great guy. Sweet Inspiration was Babe’s (Emilio Perez) 1960 Pontiac that he purchased from his Dad. Mario painted it for Babe around 1971. It was a Lavender/purple with bubbles sprayed down the top and decks. He was proud of his first bubble job and this Pontiac was Mario’s first entry into a car show. It didn’t win anything, but everyone was proud of it. Painted in Rudy’s garage with a service truck, borrowed from Frank Vela that was parked in the dirt driveway with an air compressor on it. These were the worst conditions for auto painting. Mario had to fight with water spots and later that evening the temperature dropped too fast and the clear coat wrinkled while drying. After letting it dry we wet sanded some more and Mario cleared it again. If Mario painted your car back then, you helped with the sanding and prep work. Mario was always patient, explaining how to tear the sand paper a certain way and showing how the grit worked etc. He was the same way masking, and even though it was your car he made sure it was done right. 

We shopped for hydraulics at the aircraft surplus stores located along San Fernando Rd. The fanciest thing back then was a Pancake switch (if you were lucky enough to have both front and rear lifts), a Cookie sheet was purchased at the market and Ford starter solenoids were screwed down to it for operating the Pesco pump. One of the front cylinders on that Pontiac had a bad O-ring and would tear at the worst time and all fluid would be lost. I remember Mario and Babe trying to find O-rings. It was very difficult back then, nothing like today. I believe that the cylinder was eventually replaced because there was a scratch inside that couldn’t be sanded out. I also remember laying sparks down Oxnard street in North Hollywood, and a piece of carpet padding was sticking out though the floorboard. We couldn’t figure out where that burning smell was coming from. It wasn’t long before we realized that the sparks under the car had lit the rear carpet on fire.

The Neutral Safety switch was bad in the Pontiac, and you could start it while in gear if you weren’t careful. Babe started it one night and at the same time rapped the pipes (glass pacs and pencil tips) while the car was in gear. It slammed into the car parked in front of it. Babe was so mad he was nearly in tears. I believe this is when Mario bought the car because Babe couldn’t afford to repair it. 

Rudy was showing a beautiful 65..“Choosey Beggar”. Getting a ride in it had it’s bragging privileges when you got home. As most of you know Mario and Rudy were very close. Mario never wanted to disappoint Rudy or Linda. Looking over this blog I can see Mario was no disappointment to anyone. He did good for himself, and rightfully so. All Mario ever talked about was having his own shop where he could paint cars. He painted a pearl yellow 66 SS for me in 1973. A year later he painted my 69 short bed in Black lacquer. He was proud of the 66 because like Topfan said, Mario’s favorite color was Butterscotch and the 66 came close to being Butterscotch in color when it was finished. Mario was always as excited as you were about getting your car painted.

Babe told me years later that Mario was doing good, I just wish I had taken the time to go see him before he passed. I will always remember him as an honest, and fun loving guy, great to be around and always laughing. Babe, Frank, Steven (Payasao), have all passed and now Mario too. Rest in Peace my friends, and someday we will all be together again.


----------



## car_nut (May 16, 2009)

I was watching TV tonight and heard someone give tribute to “Mario Gomez RIP“. I asked myself could this be THE Mario Gomez? The Mario I knew in 1970 was a great guy. Sweet Inspiration was Babe’s (Emilio Perez) 1960 Pontiac that he purchased from his Dad. Mario painted it for Babe around 1971. It was a Lavender/purple with bubbles sprayed down the top and decks. He was proud of his first bubble job and this Pontiac was Mario’s first entry into a car show. It didn’t win anything, but everyone was proud of it. Painted in Rudy’s garage with a service truck, borrowed from Frank Vela that was parked in the dirt driveway with an air compressor on it. These were the worst conditions for auto painting. Mario had to fight with water spots and later that evening the temperature dropped too fast and the clear coat wrinkled while drying. After letting it dry we wet sanded some more and Mario cleared it again. If Mario painted your car back then, you helped with the sanding and prep work. Mario was always patient, explaining how to tear the sand paper a certain way and showing how the grit worked etc. He was the same way masking, and even though it was your car he made sure it was done right. 

We shopped for hydraulics at the aircraft surplus stores located along San Fernando Rd. The fanciest thing back then was a Pancake switch (if you were lucky enough to have both front and rear lifts), a Cookie sheet was purchased at the market and Ford starter solenoids were screwed down to it for operating the Pesco pump. One of the front cylinders on that Pontiac had a bad O-ring and would tear at the worst time and all fluid would be lost. I remember Mario and Babe trying to find O-rings. It was very difficult back then, nothing like today. I believe that the cylinder was eventually replaced because there was a scratch inside that couldn’t be sanded out. I also remember laying sparks down Oxnard street in North Hollywood, and a piece of carpet padding was sticking out though the floorboard. We couldn’t figure out where that burning smell was coming from. It wasn’t long before we realized that the sparks under the car had lit the rear carpet on fire.

The Neutral Safety switch was bad in the Pontiac, and you could start it while in gear if you weren’t careful. Babe started it one night and at the same time rapped the pipes (glass pacs and pencil tips) while the car was in gear. It slammed into the car parked in front of it. Babe was so mad he was nearly in tears. I believe this is when Mario bought the car because Babe couldn’t afford to repair it. 

Rudy was showing a beautiful 65..“Choosey Beggar”. Getting a ride in it had it’s bragging privileges when you got home. As most of you know Mario and Rudy were very close. Mario never wanted to disappoint Rudy or Linda. Looking over this blog I can see Mario was no disappointment to anyone. He did good for himself, and rightfully so. All Mario ever talked about was having his own shop where he could paint cars. He painted a pearl yellow 66 SS for me in 1973. A year later he painted my 69 short bed in Black lacquer. He was proud of the 66 because like Topfan said, Mario’s favorite color was Butterscotch and the 66 came close to being Butterscotch in color when it was finished. Mario was always as excited as you were about getting your car painted.

Babe told me years later that Mario was doing good, I just wish I had taken the time to go see him before he passed. I will always remember him as an honest, and fun loving guy, great to be around and always laughing. Babe, Frank, Steven (Payasao), have all passed and now Mario too. Rest in Peace my friends, and someday we will all be together again.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

may his soul rest in peace . my prayers to all the lifestyle fam :angel: :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by car_nut_@May 24 2009, 11:37 AM~13984099
> *I was watching TV tonight and heard someone give tribute to “Mario Gomez RIP“. I asked myself could this be THE Mario Gomez? The Mario I knew in 1970 was a great guy. Sweet Inspiration was Babe’s (Emilio Perez) 1960 Pontiac that he purchased from his Dad.
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you? My brothers were Babe and Payaso! Payaso passed away in 1977 and Babe in 2000. Babe taught me how to wrench on cars and was always helping me build my cars. As you know, Mario, Babe, Payaso and Rudy were very close. Rudy lives back east now and the last time I seen him, was at Mario's funeral. Babe insisted that Mario paint my 65 and I was one happy camper when it was finished. 

Frank Vela owned TIRES AND WHEELS in North Hollywood where BABE worked. I was 8 years old when Mario painted the PONTIAC... :biggrin: 

I remember him and Mario always messing with the Hydros at our house in North Hollywood.

I am interested in who you are. Please PM me.....

MARIO was so proud to have one of his paint jobs on the cover of LRM in 1984. Long over due, but this was his first:



















The Choosy beggar!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by car_nut_@May 24 2009, 11:40 AM~13984108
> *I was watching TV tonight and heard someone give tribute to “Mario Gomez RIP“. I asked myself could this be THE Mario Gomez? The Mario I knew in 1970 was a great guy. Sweet Inspiration was Babe’s (Emilio Perez) 1960 Pontiac that he purchased from his Dad. Mario painted it for Babe around 1971. It was a Lavender/purple with bubbles sprayed down the top and decks. He was proud of  his first bubble job and this Pontiac was Mario’s first entry into a car show. It didn’t win anything, but everyone was proud of it. Painted in Rudy’s garage with a service truck, borrowed from Frank Vela that was parked in the dirt driveway with an air compressor on it. These were the worst conditions for auto painting. Mario had to fight with water spots and later that evening the temperature dropped too fast and the clear coat wrinkled while drying. After letting it dry we wet sanded some more and Mario cleared it again. If Mario painted your car back then, you helped with the sanding and prep work. Mario was always patient, explaining how to tear the sand paper a certain way  and showing how the grit worked etc. He was the same way masking, and even though it was your car he made sure it was done right.
> 
> We shopped for hydraulics at the aircraft surplus stores located along San Fernando Rd. The fanciest thing back then was a Pancake switch (if you were lucky enough to have both front and rear lifts), a Cookie sheet was purchased at the market and Ford starter solenoids were screwed down to it for operating the Pesco pump. One of the front cylinders on that Pontiac had a bad O-ring and would tear at the worst time and all fluid would be lost. I remember Mario and Babe trying to find O-rings. It was very difficult back then, nothing like today. I believe that the cylinder was eventually replaced because there was a scratch inside that couldn’t be sanded out. I also remember laying sparks down Oxnard street in North Hollywood, and a piece of carpet padding was sticking out though the floorboard. We couldn’t figure out where that burning smell was coming from. It wasn’t long before we realized that the sparks under the car had lit the rear carpet  on fire.
> ...



By the way, that story brought back some great memories! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 18 2008, 03:20 PM~10681943
> *I can't wait to see the 63 ht he did after the 58. I think the 63 was his last car
> *


 :0


----------



## car_nut (May 16, 2009)

If someone would explain how to delete one of those double postings, I'll clean it up. I am not familiar with how this site works.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

CARNUT,

This pic is for you, it may be the paint job you were talking about. I had a pic of PAYASO sitting next to CHOOSEY BEGGAR, but lost it! :angry: 










Anyway, thanks for coming on here!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by car_nut_@May 24 2009, 04:44 PM~13985285
> *If someone would explain how to delete one of those double postings, I'll clean it up. I am not familiar with how this site works.
> *



Look in the top corner of the post you want to edit and click edit.

I have a Mario story for you. 

It was 1982 and Mario had finished painting my 65 Impala, but the interior was not done yet. Mario had come to my house and was helping me touch up some things on the car. The car looked good, but I was hesitant to show the car. LIFESTYLE was throwing one of its Super Shows at the Sports Arena and Mario wanted to show off his Butterscotch color. Man, I kept telling Mario that I wasn't up to it. He shows up on move in day for the show and says I have no choice...we are showing it!

From one minute to the other, I decide to go...my first entry in a car show. We get there and the guys from LIFESTYLE at that time, were really cool about it. I had already built a few cars, but was a new kid to the world of car shows...

Mario, the new celebrity of the car show, took it all in stride. He had a couple of other of his paint jobs in the show, Rick Ortega's 64 IMPALA SS, and his cousin Neil Noriega's 79 T-BIRD. Anyway, I showed with the guys from LIFESTYLE, next to Rick's 64 and had a blast. 

Mario was so proud to have had painted these cars and deserved all the glory. He painted a truck I had and I always wanted Mario to paint another car for me, but for some reason it never happened. One of the last times I seen him, he had come to my house and I was putting my newest project together. I had painted the car in the typical Mario style and he really liked it. It should have been him who painted the car, but Maclovio Garcia painted it and Walt Prey did the pin striping.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Sep 14 2006, 02:11 PM~6173982
> *ttt
> R.I.P. MARIO
> 
> ...


:angel: OUR PRAYERS GO OUT 2 HIM & HIS FAMILY! FROM DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P MARIO, COOL BRO


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

great stories


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

T.T.M.F.T. HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

T.T.T. Anyone have pics of Lil Johns purple & burgundy 65 impala he painted????


----------

